# Sump



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking for someone to sump a 6' tank.Let me know if you can do it.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone out there ??????


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Daily bump


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

What exactly are you looking for help with? Plumbing in the sump? Drilling the tank for an overflow to the sump?


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

target said:


> What exactly are you looking for help with? Plumbing in the sump? Drilling the tank for an overflow to the sump?


Drilling the 6ft tank and plumbing it with the sump.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

this tank needs to be plumbed through the bottom in order to hide the wires and plumbing as this will be a show tank. The sump will sit in a cabinet below the 6ft tank hidden from view. The 6ft tank needs to be seen from both sides but not the ends. It will be used to house Tropheus so filtration requirements is very high.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Drilling the tank isn't overly difficult. Just need the right drill bit. Do you know what size plumbing you are wanting to use?


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

not sure yet depends on what sump i get im looking at this one right now Aquarium Equipment and Supplies for Canadians.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

actually that sump wont fit the space i have available for the sump is depth of 11.5 inch or less and width 21 inch or less.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Would this one fit? Aquarium Equipment and Supplies for Canadians.

Can't seem to find any info on the inlet size but the footprint seems like it would work for you.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes that size would fit perfectly. Any idea how many gallons per hour that could filter. And how would this get plummed?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Just looking quickly at the pumps it suggests and you could filter around 600 gph at 0 head. As for plumbing it, it would depend on how big the inlet pipe is. But you'd run a drain line from the tank to the sump inlet then a return line from the pump to the tank. Would need to make sure the drain line and return are close to the top of your tank's water level so it doesn't back syphon too much water if the pump stops. Shouldn't be too difficult to work out. Some flex pvc would make it easier to plumb.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

You seem to know a lot about this stuff. Are you able to help me out with this. I live and work in maple ridge and this would be done for work. I could pay you as well.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I could most likely help you out. I'm no expert by any means though. Only plumbed one sump before. But it's not too complicated. Let's try and work something out.


----------

